# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  نسب الامام البخاري: الاوزبكي

## فالح الحجية

*نسب الامام البخاري ررر*
*هو محمد بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم بن المغيرة الجعفي مولاهم أبو عبد الله البخاري الاوزبكي واصلة من الاوزبك من مدينة بخارى في أوزبكستان وهم يفتخرون به وهذا ما اكده العلامة المرحوم الدكتور مصطفى جواد في كتابه اصول التاريخ والذي يؤكد ان العرب تعودو ان يطلقو كلمة فارسي على كل من سكن شرق العراق والعلامة الدكتور فاروق عمر والباحث جمال الدين فالح الكيلاني والدكتور حسين علي محفوظ والدكتور عبد الهادي التازي وغيرهم كثير وهو الحافظ إمام أهل الحديث في زمانه والمقتدى به في أوانه والمقدم على سائر أضرابه وأقرانه وكتابه صحيح البخاري أجمع العلماء على قبوله وصحة ما فيه.* 
*ولد الإمام البخاري في ليلة الجمعة الثالث عشر من شوال سنة أربع وتسعين ومائة 194 هـ ومات أبوه وهو صغير فنشأ في حجر أمه فتوجّه إلى حفظ الحديث وهو في المكتب وقرأ الكتب المشهورة وهو ابن ست عشرة سنة حتى قيل إنه كان يحفظ وهو صبي سبعين ألف حديث سندا ومتنا، وقد كان أصيب بصره وهو صغير فرأت أمه إبراهيم الخليل فقال يا هذه قد رد الله على ولدك بصرة بكثرة دعائك أو قال بكائك فأصبح وهو بصير*

 الباحث
 جمال الدين فالح الكيلاني

----------


## أبوعبدالله البخاري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
أخي الكريم , أن أهل البخارى من القديم هم الفرس وإلى الآن يتكلمون بالفارسية وأيَضا ثلث السكان هم من العرب وبعض القبائل العربية إلى الآن يتكلمون بالعربية , أما كون مدينة بخارى تقع في جمهورية أوزبكستان لا يدل على أنهم أوزبكي بل مدينتي السمرقند و البخارى يختلفان في اللغة والشكل من مدن أخرى في أوزبكستان!!!!

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
> أخي الكريم , أن أهل البخارى من القديم هم الفرس وإلى الآن يتكلمون بالفارسية وأيَضا ثلث السكان هم من العرب وبعض القبائل العربية إلى الآن يتكلمون بالعربية , أما كون مدينة بخارى تقع في جمهورية أوزبكستان لا يدل على أنهم أوزبكي بل مدينتي السمرقند والبخارى يختلفان في اللغة والشكل من مدن أخرى في أوزبكستان!!!!


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أما أن أهل بخارى وسمرقند يتكلمون الفارسية فصحيح، ولكن لا يعني أنهم من قومية الفرس، وأنهم ليسوا تركًا في الأصل.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والأوزبك هم طائفة من الترك، مثل المغول، والإيغور، والكازاخ، والقرغيز، والتركمان.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وفي كتب التاريخ والأدب القديمة كان ملك الترك في تلك الناحية يسمَّى بالأوزبك، ومن أحفاد جنكيز خان (السفاح أحد برابرة المغول الترك) مَن مَلَك تلك النواحي وتسمَّى بالأوزبك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد تملَّك وسيطر على تلك البلاد ومنها بخارى وسمرقند أحد أحفاده وهو (تيمورلنك)، أو: تيمور الأعرج قاتله الله، وجعل عاصمته (سمرقند) إحدى حدائق الدنيا، وبحسب معلوماتي القليلة فقبر هذا الهالك ما زال هناك.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والمغول هم من إحدى قبائل الترك البربرية الواسعة الانتشار في أقصى غرب آسيا من القدم.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقد ذكرتَ بنفسك أن في بخارى من يعود في النسب (والسِّنحة) إلى العرب، وهذا صحيح، فلم لا يكون من يتكلم بالفارسية من نازحي الفرس إلى تلك النواحي، ثم غلبت على تلك البلاد الفارسية.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فهل من يسكن أوزبكستان الآن من نسل العرب، يسمى بالعربي أوالأوزبكي!

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وعلى كل حال، فالواقع الآن أن (بخارى) تقع في دولة "أوزبكستان".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لكن يبقى التحقيق في مسألة أصل أهلها وأهل سمرقند، هل هم من الترك، أوالفرس، أوخليط منهما، وهو ما يظهر لي.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإن كنت أرى أن هذه المسألة لا فائدة في بحثها والتعب من أجلها في عملٍ يقرب للآخرة، بل قد يغذي بحث هذا واثارته المشاعر القومية والنعرات الطائفية الجاهلية التي دأب أعداء الإسلام شرقا وغربا على تغذية جهلة الجماهير بها ؛ للتفرقة بينهم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وتقسيم بلاد "التركستان الغربية" الى هذه الدويلات المجزأة، القائمة على العرق والعصبية له = من أقوى الدلائل الدالة على خبث طوية الروس السوفييت الذي اعطوا الاستقلال لهذه الدول على هذه التقسيمات الجغرافية القومية.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا أدل على ذلك ما حدث قبل شهور من المذبحة العصبية بين القرغيز والأوزبك في قرغيزيا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والله المستعان!

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> .... وإن كنت أرى أن هذه المسألة لا فائدة في بحثها والتعب من أجلها في عملٍ يقرب للآخرة، بل قد يغذي بحث هذا واثارته المشاعر القومية والنعرات الطائفية الجاهلية التي دأب أعداء الإسلام شرقا وغربا على تغذية جهلة الجماهير بها ؛ للتفرقة بينهم.
>  وتقسيم بلاد "التركستان الغربية" الى هذه الدويلات المجزءة، القائمة على العرق والعصبية له = من أقوى الدلائل الدالة على خبث طوية الروس السوفييت الذي اعطوا الاستقلال لهذه الدول على هذه التقسيمات الجغرافية القومية.
>  ولا أدل على ذلك ما حدث قبل شهور من المذبحة العصبية بين القرغيز والأوزبك في قرغيزيا.
>  والله المستعان!


أحسنت شيخ أبا عمر
ولي سؤال :
رأيت من سنوات على الشبكة صورة لضريح ينسب إلى الإمام البخاري رضي الله عنه فهل هو قبره بالفعل أم هو من تخاريف المتصوفة وأهل البدع؟
وبناء المساجد على القبور معلوم تحريمه ولعن فاعله وليس هو موضوعنا وسؤالى بدافع التعجب

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> أحسنت شيخ أبا عمر
> ولي سؤال :
> رأيت من سنوات على الشبكة صورة لضريح ينسب إلى الإمام البخاري رضي الله عنه فهل هو قبره بالفعل أم هو من تخاريف المتصوفة وأهل البدع؟


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكم.. كنيتي: أبوعاصم، وليست أبوعمر (ابتسامة)
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بالنسبة لسؤالك، فعلمي كعلمك، فلا أدري ما هنالك، إذ لم أزر تلك البلاد ولم أرها، والله المستعان!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولكن هذا هو المشهور عند أهل تلك البلاد، حيث نقل إلينا أن قبره ببخارى، ولا أدري صِحَّة ذلك من جهة التاريخ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والمعروف تاريخيًا أنه توفي رحمه الله في "خَرْتَنك" وهي قرية على بعد ثلاثة أميال من "سمرقند"، كما في التواريخ والسير.

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

وفيكم بارك



> بارك الله فيكم.. كنيتي: أبوعاصم، وليست أبوعمر (ابتسامة)
> .....


كنت أظنها أبا عمر...
لكنها كانت أبا عمر السمرقندي في ملتقى أهل الحديث 
أم أني واهم واشتبه عاصم بعمر وبخارى بسمرقند ؟  :Smile:

----------


## فالح الحجية

السلام عليكم  
تحياتي واحترامي الشديدين للاستاذ العبقري عدنان البخاري -فالامام البخاري اوزبكي من اوزبكستان وليس كل من تكلم  الفارسية فارسي -والمرحوم مصطفى جواد -وهو من عائلة امامية- اكد ذلك من خلال الوثائق- وتعلم كيف يقلل منا ان امامنا فارسي  من قبل الفرس المعاصرين ليتني   استطعت ان اقول اكثر لكن التلميح افضل -وصلت الفكرة- لقد قالها مصطفى جواد من الستينات البخاري اوزبكي  وابو حنيفة افغاني لافرس--ولا ايرانيين-اللهم تصل كلمتي هذه الى كل شريف وحريص على الدين السليم وياليت قومي يعلمون----------
د-محمد نجم عبد الله

----------


## جمال الكيلاني

ولكن مخطوطة الكتاب لمصطفى جواد موجودة ...اصوالتاريخ والادب ،مخطوطة المجمع العلمي ج22ص543 وهو يقول بالحرف الواحد وهو الثبت : البخاري عربي الاصل وهو كالطبري لم يحدد نسبه على عادة العديد من رجال العرب ...ومن المعلوم ان مصطفى جواد ، رجل تركماني ولايهمه ان كان البخاري عربيا ام انكليزيا ...ولكنه شيخ المؤرخيين رحمه الله

----------

